
Top Hacker News Submissions by Category: 2006–2015 - anton_tarasenko
https://github.com/antontarasenko/smq/blob/master/reports/hackernews-top-submissions-by-category.md
======
danso
The Tech [0], even though it's hosted on mit.edu, is technically independent
of the university:

[http://tech.mit.edu/about/](http://tech.mit.edu/about/)

[0]
[http://tech.mit.edu/V132/N61/swartz.html](http://tech.mit.edu/V132/N61/swartz.html)

